# G220 results so far..



## Silver Scooby Sport (Feb 21, 2006)

I've been having a go with the G220 and Menzerna pads and compounds... first a big thanks to PB for their help on this, initially with talking about what to get and then some practical advise from Rich today.

Also thanks to James who was a big help with some great advice :wave:
When finished James I'll give you a call because I'd like to call in and see what you think of the job :thumb:

I have spent the last few days on this breaking the car down into sections, I've used both polishing and finishing pads on it so it is taking double the time this time around. So far I've completed passenger side, boot and rear bumper and tonight I got the bonnet sorted. The bonnet has taken 2 hours on it's own... I think it total so far I've given this around 8 hours on the machine alone and still have a bit to go.

I don't have a lamp to show before shots effectively enough, only the big setting lamp in the sky to work with.




























I know the car was spottless a couple of months back but It's been in for paintwork recently and you could feel a light covering over it when running your hand over and it had picked up a few swirls etc so this gets me back better than before.





































That's just a few bonnet shots for now, after this I'll be getting the Lusso out followed by some DoDo Juice .

I can understand after doing this now why some of the detailers are up half the night after they make a start, after a while you get your head into it and get in the groove and it's difficult to walk away, I suddenly realised it was 9pm earlier after making a start at 6.30 after work... stripped all the bonnet vents out to make things easier as well.


----------



## Scotch (Jul 23, 2009)

So you were the one on the phone to PB when I was trying to get through.

Nice work:thumb:


----------



## Silver Scooby Sport (Feb 21, 2006)

Yes one of too many calls possibly :lol:


----------



## al_lotus (Nov 10, 2007)

good work


----------



## Silver Scooby Sport (Feb 21, 2006)

Cheers :thumb:

I dropped this in the wrong section, I only noticed after I posted it  
Still it's here now 

Spent a further hour on the front bumper today, I'm a good 9 hrs into this now :lol: and I'm sure I will still have a few to do yet to get the drivers side and roof up to spec then a wash and a cleanse and a wax ! they will be thinking I have completely lost the plot around here again !


----------



## k10lbe (Jun 10, 2009)

looking good, i want to invest in a polisher, need to have a go with one sometime and see how i get on with em lol


----------



## Silver Scooby Sport (Feb 21, 2006)

I used to borrow a mates PC and dropper box but then decided to splash out on my own, I'm pleased I took the step now as I can have a chip away now when I want. I did have a pro paint correction on the car about 3 years back now which helped me no end as I would not be here now at this stage without a well preped base to work from.


----------



## k10lbe (Jun 10, 2009)

yeah exactly, never used a polisher before tho so wud be nice to get a understanding on one before buying one lol


----------



## mattjonescardiff (Dec 12, 2006)

Looks great so far. Keep going!

Is the car off the road or are you washing each panel as you go? Are you claying before polishing?


----------



## Silver Scooby Sport (Feb 21, 2006)

The car is not my daily driver these days so it's a lot easier to spread this over the week. 

Not sure what flaying is ?


----------



## mattjonescardiff (Dec 12, 2006)

I meant claying. iphone auto word correction does some funny things. Last night it changed my friends garys name to farts!

Any more shots of the whole car? I'm thinking of getting a scoobie soon. You can get a lot of car for around £5000 and I've never had a petrol turbo car before.


----------



## Silver Scooby Sport (Feb 21, 2006)

I clayed parts of the car a couple of months back and then ran my mates PC over it... since then I picked up a nasty dent in the drivers door so I have fresh paint and laquer on drivers door and wing plus the front bumper and that ended up blending into the passenger wing, stone chips no more !
so the car had a very clean base to start from.

I'll post some pics up tonight, and your right you can get a lot for 5k these day's. We have a monthly meet in Cardiff if your thinking of getting one it would pay to do some research as to what you want first because imports and uk cars all have different plus and minus points going for them.


----------



## mattjonescardiff (Dec 12, 2006)

I've been looking at 2002 bug eye WRXs. The styling doesn't bother me. I'd like the PPP.

my friend used to have a classic turbo 2000 with ppp, and it felt very, very fast!


----------



## Silver Scooby Sport (Feb 21, 2006)

Bugeye.. nice motors, some peeps don't like the couple of years they did the bugs but I owned the sport version and I did like them I have to say.

PPP is always a bonus but you can get the car remapped anyway for around £650 plus that way any engine related mods will be mapped in to get the full benefit from them (exhaust, air filter etc)

Mine is a MY00 uk car :thumb:





































It's still evolving :lol:


----------



## mattjonescardiff (Dec 12, 2006)

Very nice my friend!


----------



## Ti22 (Mar 24, 2009)

Nice work mate, looks like it's coming along well. Popping the vents is a nice touch as well, and actually saves time by the time you've picked all the residue off them.

Such a nice colour, I'm looking forward to seeing it in the metal when you're all done!

The phone's always on if you get stuck.

James


----------



## s28nhb (Aug 25, 2008)

Very nice.:thumb:


----------



## Silver Scooby Sport (Feb 21, 2006)

Ti22 Vehicle Services said:


> Nice work mate, looks like it's coming along well. Popping the vents is a nice touch as well, and actually saves time by the time you've picked all the residue off them.
> 
> Such a nice colour, I'm looking forward to seeing it in the metal when you're all done!
> 
> ...


Thanks James :thumb:

I'm well pleased so far, I'm off next week anyway and hope to get this sorted out over the next few days then washed a coat of Lusso then waxed. I'll give you a call and see if your about when I've finished.

It's a great colour for sure, a begger to keep the marks out of but when they are gone and the sun comes out it's spot on.

Don't hold back I want your critical eye :buffer:


----------



## Silver Scooby Sport (Feb 21, 2006)

Spent a few more hours over the last few nights chipping away, front bumper one evening then the roof tonight.

Here's a few update shots.....














































Just the drivers side left now for the 220 to do.


----------



## mattjonescardiff (Dec 12, 2006)

Nice reflections. What wax are you going to use?


----------



## Silver Scooby Sport (Feb 21, 2006)

First I going to go over with Lusso Revitalising Cream, I picked this up earlier this year after taking some advise off Dave KG... it's good stuff I was very impressed with the finish it left on the car last time then it's a coat of DoDo Juice Purple Haze, again this is a new product for me I have only used it once so far this year and was pleased with the results as well. 

I could be tempted to try the Lusso wax at some point I think this could be a good one as well, again I had a long talk with Jim from Autoperfection and he was very helpfull indeed, especially when my order got lost and I had Silverstone that weekend coming. I think Jim is the only uk distributor of Lusso.

I have used Swissvax for the last 5-6 years and fancied a change, this was before I found a Swissvax dealer on the doorstep :lol: trying to temp me with Onyx :buffer:


----------



## Ti22 (Mar 24, 2009)

With the finish you've got there, I'm thinking Best of Show would be better really.. .


----------



## Silver Scooby Sport (Feb 21, 2006)

:lol: funny enough I was thinking BOS earlier I need to stop coming onto this forum it is not healthy :buffer:


----------



## Ti22 (Mar 24, 2009)

You're welcome to a sample . . but I can't be held responsible for the consequenses!


----------



## Silver Scooby Sport (Feb 21, 2006)

Thanks James, that does sound tempting to try I have to admit :thumb:


----------



## Silver Scooby Sport (Feb 21, 2006)

After a few more hours today I have finally made my way all around the car....



















That took some work and some time this week for sure, it must be in the region of 12-13 hours I think. 
Next step will be calling into see James in order to look at the car under lighting to see just what show's up, there are a couple of area's where I have chosen to stop and James may consider it possible to do more with so lets see what next week brings.


----------



## Scud (Jun 30, 2006)

You really got the bug hey Si...lol...cars looking in mint condition.


----------



## Silver Scooby Sport (Feb 21, 2006)

I think it's safe to say I've been having a little go here Scud 

Cleansed and waxed today :thumb:


----------



## Ti22 (Mar 24, 2009)

Pics!


----------



## Silver Scooby Sport (Feb 21, 2006)

Ti22 Vehicle Services said:


> Pics!


Going for a second coat of wax in the morning weather permitting then glass then pics to follow :thumb:


----------



## Silver Scooby Sport (Feb 21, 2006)

Well you did ask for a few more James :lol:























































A nice sunny day with a few clouds helps no end 




























Just awaiting my Stickers for the fog light covers to arrive, I don't feel this colour likes bare fog light covers it needs a contrast.




























Cloudy.....


















































































Got to have a few odd angles in the bunch...
































































Engine bay as it stands now...




































































































Finally.....










Only one more mod planned this year 

How's that :buffer:


----------



## Ti22 (Mar 24, 2009)

Looking good mate. . have fun up the valley on sunday!


----------



## Silver Scooby Sport (Feb 21, 2006)

Ti22 Vehicle Services said:


> Looking good mate. . have fun up the valley on sunday!


I was not able to make it but it looks like they had a good day up there.


----------

